# Recommendation for DTG RIP software



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

As the title states, I'm looking for DTG RIP software. Point me in the right direction. Demos if possible. 

Thanks.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

First you should check the compatibility with your printer, what engine do you have what model is it ?

If the RIP match your print engine that do not neccessary means it can work on your printer

I really like whiterip (whiterip.com)you can test the demo

I like kothari (.:: Welcome to Kothari Info-Tech Ltd. » Products » Softwares ::.), unfortunatly not compatible with my printer :-(
I wrote to AA and they can provide it with many different print engine, again, you will need to check if it can work on your printer, even if you have the good driver, you can have some error message

EKPRINT (EUKON DIGITAL, INC. Technology for Fast Digital Color Textile Printing) , you can wrote to them, and they can provide a demo

This is for the one I know


----------



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a Easy T XL R2880. It was supposed to be supplied with the EK software.

Thanks for your help jgabby.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

jimmythebeater said:


> I have a Easy T XL R2880. It was supposed to be supplied with the EK software.
> 
> Thanks for your help jgabby.


I prefer AcroRIP and as I remember it supports R2880.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I thought the XL was R3880?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

treefox2118 said:


> I thought the XL was R3880?


I belive you are right.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

@jimmythebeater check this link out: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/diy-dtg/t317809.html


----------



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

treefox2118 said:


> I thought the XL was R3880?


it is, my bad.


----------



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

treefox2118 said:


> @jimmythebeater check this link out: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/diy-dtg/t317809.html


And Ill look into this, Thanks Treefox.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

jimdtg said:


> I prefer AcroRIP and as I remember it supports R2880.


i also using AcroRIP. By the way, do you get correct colour i mean the same as computer screen?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

You will never get correct color as in computer if both the monitor and the printer are not profiled togeter

But bettet the RIP then better are the results.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

@FulStory: you will not get the correct colors between monitor and printer if you do not measure and have calibration them, but I am happy with my colors here.
@Smalzstein: you're right on the words 'profiled together' ;-)


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

jimdtg said:


> @FulStory: you will not get the correct colors between monitor and printer if you do not measure and have calibration them, but I am happy with my colors here.
> @Smalzstein: you're right on the words 'profiled together' ;-)


how you measure and calibration them? you have steps?


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

FulStory said:


> how you measure and calibration them? you have steps?


No, I did not measure them that I can not suggest the method exactly.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> You will never get correct color as in computer if both the monitor and the printer are not profiled togeter
> 
> But bettet the RIP then better are the results.


Thanks. So there is the way to profile together? Which RIP has the best accuracy?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

You need a spectroproffer and dedicated software. Very expensive equipement.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> You need a spectroproffer and dedicated software. Very expensive equipement.


That's right big issue 'expensive equipement'


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> You need a spectroproffer and dedicated software. Very expensive equipement.


so normal dtg machine does not have this thing? Which RIP you thing got the best color matching?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Well the best ones are only sold for DTG manufactureres and still the manufactureres tweak them more with spectroproffers if they want the best quality.

Check White RIP. I really like the stock output. It cost around 1000 euros in retail.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> Well the best ones are only sold for DTG manufactureres and still the manufactureres tweak them more with spectroproffers if they want the best quality.
> 
> Check White RIP. I really like the stock output. It cost around 1000 euros in retail.


1000  quite expensive. So you have the software? or you try the trial?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Trial. But really considering buying one... or rather probably more licenses

For the RIPS avaible in retail this one is far the best.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

1000 euros for a software that will help you make some money.

I bought it because it is one of the rare that work with my printer, and I can say it is really good. 

You will have some test and trial to fine tune the output and master all the option.

The support team is great, always give accurate and fast answer. 
Even more they can assist you with teamviewer and skype if you have trouble for setting it up.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

jimdtg said:


> I prefer AcroRIP and as I remember it supports R2880.


by the way, regarding the ICC Profile, how you set it? did you turn on this?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Spectroproffer dedicated software creates icc files. Some RIPs need there own software either for converting .icc for their format or they prowide entire solution for their creation.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> Spectroproffer dedicated software creates icc files. Some RIPs need there own software either for converting .icc for their format or they prowide entire solution for their creation.


so for the retail RIP like EKrip and whiterip, they actually already provide entire solution, just plug and play?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

FulStory said:


> so for the retail RIP like EKrip and whiterip, they actually already provide entire solution, just plug and play?


No that is usaly payed option for DTG manufactureres (and a lot more expensive than normal spectroproffer but more acurate with chosesn RIP). 

But RIPS like White RIP or Kothari are good on their own stock profiles.

Ek needs some tweaking with color curves but will also get you good results.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> No that is usaly payed option for DTG manufactureres (and a lot more expensive than normal spectroproffer but more acurate with chosesn RIP).
> 
> But RIPS like White RIP or Kothari are good on their own stock profiles.
> 
> Ek needs some tweaking with color curves but will also get you good results.


I just want the plug and play thing. I think White RIP will suit me better. That's why I DTG for, for easier life. lol


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> Trial. But really considering buying one... or rather probably more licenses
> 
> For the RIPS avaible in retail this one is far the best.


by the way the trial version has the water mark on print?


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

@FulStory: Yes, Whiterip has water-mark on print.


----------



## Jwcarter83 (Jun 16, 2013)

Man thanks!!! I recently bought this T jet 3 printer with no software and been stressed out about what I was gonna do... I think imma download this whiterip free trial and check it out!


----------



## kombi (Oct 24, 2012)

How fast is WhiteRip to assemble White and Color layers? We use Iproof and it takes 3 - 5 min to create the two print jobs. Color match is great...

Inkjet Printers, Color Profile Large Format Printer, RIP Software,Film positive,PDF Converter & PostScript - iProof Systems Inc.


----------

